

A New Java Library for Amazing Productivity - grlea
http://www.grahamlea.com/2013/02/a-new-java-library-for-amazing-productivity/

======
happy_dino
Interesting article which asks the right questions.

These days, nobody should need to use Java to reap the JVM platform's
benefits.

